# Vassal Tournament!



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok guys, so if I linked you this via vassal, you shown interest in a tourney im going to organize, so the deal is, Prive message me your list. with your username on Vassal.

The lists are 1500pts.

Once you have posted the list they can NOT be changed, so make your first list count. I will add up totals/FoC for armies to make sure everything is legal and good to go. 

To contact me about games/issues, you can either PM me here, or send me an email at [email protected]

Please send me a message on either my email or here, to verify your preferred message of contact. 


Missions and deployment will be rolled on a round by round basis, as opposed to game by game. 


Good luck everyone, and thanks for joining up!


----------



## TK-421 (Feb 13, 2011)

removed till its finalized


----------



## Siranaul (Feb 13, 2011)

Actually players should pm lists to the torney organiser so that others may not make their list to directly combat a specific list.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Siranaul said:


> Actually players should pm lists to the torney organiser so that others may not make their list to directly combat a specific list.


Had this thought as well. I shall edit post accordingly. If you would be so kind as to PM me sira


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Alright, I'm in. Sending off my list via PM now.

EDIT: Curious, how many people have signed up and when does this start?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Alright, I'm in. Sending off my list via PM now.
> 
> EDIT: Curious, how many people have signed up and when does this start?


Ideally I want 16 people. If I get 16, then its done, if not, then I shall see what I can do. But cut-off is sunday. Im planning on having players matched up and everything ready by Wednesday.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Ideally I want 16 people. If I get 16, then its done, if not, then I shall see what I can do. But cut-off is sunday. Im planning on having players matched up and everything ready by Wednesday.


Sounds good bud. Good job on taking the initiative to make this happen.


----------



## Handbag of Joy (Dec 1, 2007)

Katie Drake said:


> Sounds good bud. Good job on taking the initiative to make this happen.


Omg it's the Drake. Been a while, lots of lurking, I saw Iain on Vassal and he linked me here, so I'm in =) I'll PM my list within the next 24 hours.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Handbag of Joy said:


> Omg it's the Drake. Been a while, lots of lurking, I saw Iain on Vassal and he linked me here, so I'm in =) I'll PM my list within the next 24 hours.


Holy crap you're still alive.  I'ma stomp your silly Sallies!


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'll join  Haven't played on Vassal in years!!


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> I'll join  Haven't played on Vassal in years!!


Awesome


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

If I can work out what wizardry this vassal is then I'll play, I do enjoy a game. My terrible units and questionable tactics shall blot out the sky.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> If I can work out what wizardry this vassal is then I'll play, I do enjoy a game. My terrible units and questionable tactics shall blot out the sky.


If you like I can help you learn vassal  It's pretty straightforward 


and I want to say thanks to guys who have joined so far!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, how are the pairings and stuff going to work? And are there going to be battle points or what? I don't mean to drill anybody with questions, I'm just curious to know because... well, because I'm a curious person.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Just out of curiosity, how are the pairings and stuff going to work? And are there going to be battle points or what? I don't mean to drill anybody with questions, I'm just curious to know because... well, because I'm a curious person.


basically, Im going to randomly match people, game by game. Each player will play every other player once. So 15 games. a win is worth 2, a draw 1, and a loss 0

Whoever has highest total after all games is the winner, if there is tie, then tiebreakers will be played.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> basically, Im going to randomly match people, game by game. Each player will play every other player once. So 15 games. a win is worth 2, a draw 1, and a loss 0
> 
> Whoever has highest total after all games is the winner, if there is tie, then tiebreakers will be played.


Ah, good system. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Alright, 13 people confirmed, I would like to say special thanks to, _Katie Drake_,_Aramoro_,_Necrosis_, and _Darthveggie_ for representing Heresy-online in this endeavor of mine!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Alright, 13 people confirmed, I would like to say special thanks to, _Katie Drake_,_Aramoro_,_Necrosis_, and _Darthveggie_ for representing Heresy-online in this endeavor of mine!


Haha, what about Jez?

Also, should we create a Team Heresy?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Haha, what about Jez?
> 
> Also, should we create a Team Heresy?


Well Jez hasn't sent me a list, so you guys are the only ones in officially! 

And I think so, I thought there used to be one a while back, but long before I was on vassal.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

So I'm interested, but can generally only devote weekend time to this sort of thing. Possible?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

gally912 said:


> So I'm interested, but can generally only devote weekend time to this sort of thing. Possible?


I'm sorry to say, but I don't think that will work. I will be starting next wednesday, and schedules permitting will be done by the weekend. I just worry that if I let it run for days, people will lose interest, and the whole thing will fall apart.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I think I'm going to have to withdraw then. Having just Thursday and Friday to play games is a tight schedule especially with people living in the US the time difference will make it extra hard to arrange. I don't want to hold it all up. 

My list wasn't competitive anyway.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> I think I'm going to have to withdraw then. Having just Thursday and Friday to play games is a tight schedule especially with people living in the US the time difference will make it extra hard to arrange. I don't want to hold it all up.
> 
> My list wasn't competitive anyway.


That is unfortunate, but I understand. Thanks anyways Aramoro


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I would happily join, however, I don't have the program of module anymore...


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Marneus Calgar said:


> I would happily join, however, I don't have the program of module anymore...


Allow Dr. Katie to aid you.

www.vassalengine.org

www.vassal40k.info

Have fun.


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

I am in, I will do up my list tonite.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Katie Drake said:


> Allow Dr. Katie to aid you.
> 
> www.vassalengine.org
> 
> ...


Why thank you Dr. Drake


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> That is unfortunate, but I understand. Thanks anyways Aramoro


No problem, timezones are a bitch for working folks heh. Good luck and hopefully you'll get your games done in a timely fashion. It's a good idea though.


----------



## Handbag of Joy (Dec 1, 2007)

Joke's on you Drake, I'm using my khorne list. Either way I get the intended result of battle. 

Also is this gonna be run over a day, two days, a week? seems like you might have problems keeping it short if numbers get high. O and how many people are in so far? 

EDIT: You know what I miss? Kirby's vassal ladder, that was sweet beans after a few months.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Handbag of Joy said:


> EDIT: You know what I miss? Kirby's vassal ladder, that was sweet beans after a few months.


That thing was sweet. Did you ever end up passing me in the rankings?


----------



## Handbag of Joy (Dec 1, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA... I don't think I ever got a single win in official matches xD I insisted on playing against... what was his name? he used space wolves and was numero uno on it.

But I'll redeem it all by beating you this time :security:


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Handbag of Joy said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA... I don't think I ever got a single win in official matches xD I insisted on playing against... what was his name? he used space wolves and was numero uno on it.
> 
> But I'll redeem it all by beating you this time :security:


I have 15 people now. So 1 more spot open! and I am hoping to have it run over a few days, if there are problems with schedules I'll hopefully sort them out without hassle. So for example Handbag, I'll message you, and say are you free on wed? and message KD as well (assuming she's your matchup) if your both free, there you go. Game on.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Handbag of Joy said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA... I don't think I ever got a single win in official matches xD I insisted on playing against... what was his name? he used space wolves and was numero uno on it.
> 
> But I'll redeem it all by beating you this time :security:


I smashed that fucker with a crappy gunline guard army (40 inch conscript squad lined along the back stopped his scouts coming on, then crammed in dozens of las and rough riders... pods flopped in... and flopped, scouts had no options - game over) he quit on turn 2. All hype and no ability.

Then I played 20 odd games with nidzilla (old codex) and won them all. The standard on Vassal was so shit back then it was hardly worth considering victories.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Jezlad said:


> I smashed that fucker with a crappy gunline guard army (40 inch conscript squad lined along the back stopped his scouts coming on, then crammed in dozens of las and rough riders... pods flopped in... and flopped, scouts had no options - game over) he quit on turn 2. All hype and no ability.


He went by Lemartes I think.



> Then I played 20 odd games with nidzilla (old codex) and won them all. The standard on Vassal was so shit back then it was hardly worth considering victories.


Well, to a GT player...  I had some good games there. Won more than I lost. I remember playing against an Ork army with the PDF Blood Angel Codex. My army was basically entirely Assault Marines with a single squad of Devastators. The Orks were basically nothing but Boyz and Big Guns plus Ghaz. I don't know how I pulled it off.


----------



## Siranaul (Feb 13, 2011)

Iain, how many rounds will this tourney be? Since every one plays every one else only once. Wouldn't that mean there is only one round. With that said, and missions will be determined on a round by round basis. Will that mean that there will only be 1 mission for the entire tourney?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Im interested, but if im gonna play 15 games in a span of days that isnt like 18 days or so then Im gonna cancel any plans on joining.

id like to get my IRL 40k games in too (mondays & tuesdays)


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> I smashed that fucker with a crappy gunline guard army (40 inch conscript squad lined along the back stopped his scouts coming on, then crammed in dozens of las and rough riders... pods flopped in... and flopped, scouts had no options - game over) he quit on turn 2. All hype and no ability.
> 
> Then I played 20 odd games with nidzilla (old codex) and won them all. The standard on Vassal was so shit back then it was hardly worth considering victories.


I regularly get the crapped kicked out of me on Vassal 

But I suppose that tends to happen when you run a Thousand son/Bike heavy CSM list :biggrin:


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Can people post the results up here? I'd be interested in the bat reps from this. 

I should throw together an Heresy Vassal ELO ladder.


----------



## Handbag of Joy (Dec 1, 2007)

Siranaul said:


> Iain, how many rounds will this tourney be? Since every one plays every one else only once. Wouldn't that mean there is only one round. With that said, and missions will be determined on a round by round basis. Will that mean that there will only be 1 mission for the entire tourney?


You might wanna expand on that, its a legitimate question. In fact you might wanna lay out in more detail how this is gonna go down, including estimated at worst specific at best dates and time limits as to the rounds.

If you need any help organizing this I'm sure not just me but many others (ahem K to the D) with experience in running campaigns can aid you. It might be a bit optimistic to think that nothing will go wrong because something always does with any organized events. The main one on my mind is people who've signed up simply not being on for the next week, giving 'em a PM the day before they need to be doing their match will maximize the chances of no shows. With a 16 player tournament this is a real issue.

Holla if you need us.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah a PM the day before will mean you get no shows for probably half or more of the matches from one or both of the players. Thats just a estimate based on doing this kinda thing before.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Why have rounds? Just have a fixture chart and tick the games off as and when they're played?

Everyone has 14 games to play between now and the closing date. Play them as soon as you can arrange them without a fixed schedule.

Thats how it works on football manager live (which is a 1000 player football league).


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm interested in this as well, haven't played Vassal (or 40k in general) for a while so I think this'll be pretty sweet. 

A random question, has Heresy ever finished a Vassal tourney before?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> Why have rounds? Just have a fixture chart and tick the games off as and when they're played?
> 
> Everyone has 14 games to play between now and the closing date. Play them as soon as you can arrange them without a fixed schedule.
> 
> Thats how it works on football manager live (which is a 1000 player football league).


This is a good way to run anything like this unless you're doing Swiss. If it's just a round robin let people play the games at their own pace.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Steel Nathan said:


> I'm interested in this as well, haven't played Vassal (or 40k in general) for a while so I think this'll be pretty sweet.
> 
> A random question, has Heresy ever finished a Vassal tourney before?


We've only ever run one and if you're going to be negative I'd rather you fucked off out of the thread. People promise the world then deliver fuck all. It's what happens when socially defunct teens get together online.

You can't force people to play games... and when they start getting their arses handed to them (as happened in the last one we ran - which I led by a mile) they quit. When you're shit at a game like 40k you need to keep playing (and losing) until you learn enough to win. Quitters stay shit.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> We've only ever run one and if you're going to be negative I'd rather you fucked off out of the thread. People promise the world then deliver fuck all. It's what happens when socially defunct teens get together online.
> .


Sorry Jez, I didn't mean to be negative about it. I just remembered reading about that tournament and was curious if it was finished.


----------

